# What kind of pigeon?



## pigeoncrazy (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of pigeon? Does anyone has it here in the US. I believe they are from china.

http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=showijb8.jpg
http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=swimgaspzt0.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Peking/Chinese Nasal-Tufted pigeons


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful birds but how in the world do they eat?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering that myself  
I _think_ I see a beak there  I bet they'd need foster parents for their young.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Frank knows about these*

He has pictures of them on his website. I don't know if he has them or if he knows someone who has them.

Their beaks are pretty short, I don't know if they need feeders or not. How's that for not knowing anything.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chinese Nasal Tufts are popular in China, but rare in the US. They're most commonly used to fly with pigeon whistles on their backs, which make a really neat (or in some cases creepy  ) sound when you fly a flock of whistle-carrying birds. There is a flock of these kept in memory of a famous woman in China, who once had a flock of them herself. I can't remember what her name was now, but she was a very important person 
Here's some stuff I found on Frank's site 
http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/tufts1.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/


----------



## pigeoncrazy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi jbangelfish,
I found this website when i search for "Fancy Pigeon" and there is a link to this website. I don't know the name of this breed because i don't read chinese. I don't have to act stupid you know.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'm not sure what you mean*

But there is a man is Texas who raises these Nasal Tufts. His name is Elton Dinga and he has a website for Wonderland Lofts. You can look him up. They probably will be fairly expensive.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to Mr. Dinga's site: http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/pigeons.htm Look down towards the bottom right of the page for the link to a picture of Chinese Nasal Tufts.

Terry


----------

